
reform: a better ORM for Go, based on non-empty interfaces and code generation - aleksi
https://github.com/AlekSi/reform
======
aleksi
GitHub tells me:

> One of our mostly harmless robots seems to think you are not a human.
> Because of that, it’s hidden your profile from the public. If you really are
> human, please contact support to have your profile reinstated. We promise we
> won’t require DNA proof of your humanity.

I use GitHub since 2008 and pay for it since 2010 – and that's what I get.
Crazy, just crazy. I hope it will be resolved soon, but announcement is really
messed up.

